# Combining Router Station & TableSaw



## jschnell1203 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all, I was thinking of combining my Router Station with my tablesaw and wondering if there are any suggestions out there. I already have the Router station built and a table saw with extensions that I think I squeeze it into but would also like to be table to take it apart easliy. I also want keep it mobile.
thanks


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Jeff - I built a router table into the right side of my table saw, then add a rolling cabinet underneath that can pull out as needed, which requires a removable back, or one that swings open. The rolling cabinet also requires a small gap between the under side of the table and the top of the cabinet, but there are all kinds of ways you can close that gap with temporary panels, or you can just calculate the gap as your replacement air to the inside of the box.

Here are a couple of pics of my last router table/cabinet that was completed…unfortunately I haven't gotten around to putting it back together completely when I changed saws over a year ago.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a router in my out feed but can't top Scotts super set up.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

I built mine right onto the side of my table saw, the fence bolts onto the table saw fence which means I can still use my wixey digital fence guage to.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Heres mine. Bench Dog router table in a unisaw extension.


----------



## jschnell1203 (Oct 17, 2009)

yea, I this like one, but also I the Incra Position system and just attach my current router cabinet at the back of the tablesaw as a feed support. I was also thinking of building cabinets/storage under the table saw extensions.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Scott, really nice looking table.

I built mine into the extension table because I didn't have room for a standalone router table. It's got a cabinet underneaith for dust collection too.

I documented building it here:


----------



## radfrac (Oct 4, 2009)

What do you get when you take a $200 CL table saw and a $90 router table?


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

This is my setup using a Ridgid TS and a Jessem Router Lift.



















Note that it is supported only by the angle iron and NOT the fence rails.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

Some great ideas for adding a router table to a table saw guys.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

sweet ideas guys i have to get mine done now.


----------



## EltonHammond (Aug 9, 2009)

I built my EKHO Mobile Workshop earlier this year after thinking through the above issues and designing it in 3D AutoCAD first. You can see more details at http://www.mobileworkshop.ca .


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

*EltonHammond* that is one sick mobile workshop!!!.... you have everything in there… does it come with a built in 42" plasma? That will be the ultimate workshop, serious excellent job. Really good ideas to add to my R4511.


----------

